# Kenyon grades himself on the 04-05 season



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

And he says he was terrible.

From the Post



> "Somebody told me I had a good year," said Martin, who averaged 15.5 points and 7.3 rebounds in 2004-05. "I was like, 'Nah, I played terrible.' ... People around town don't think so. But y'all ain't seen nothing, because it wasn't me."


He also said his knee isn't back to 100% yet, but plans to do everything to get it back.



> "I want to be the player I was before my knee blew up," he said. "However long it takes in order for me to do that, that's what I'm going to do. Whether it's before training camp or after training camp or whatever the case is, that's what I'm going to do."


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

that honestly might be the best offseason news all summer for us so far.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

It's definitely good to see KMart saying he was terrible. 

I'd grade him out at: C+
His outside game looked pretty good and his athletisism was somewhat hindered. 

I expected a better defensive presense and rebounding. It's hard to get too many boards when the team depends on Marcus though. 
I never believed that Duncan and KG were far superior to KMart and that was the talk before he got to town. I was a bit disappointed, but I still love the guys game.
KMart did get the crowd pumped up and got the Can rockin. I'm thinking he'll be hungry and hopefully get somewhere around 18/9/1.5 blocks. That would be nice. Hopefully Nene will eat into those numbers though.

Good thing he's not satisfied and wants Denver to feel the way New Jersey felt about him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Whats going to be interesting this season is watching Martin play after his surgery. I have a feeling that Martin is a better PF then he showed last year and will be more comfortable with his teamates this season plus the fact his knee is no longer an issue he should even be more explosive and thats a scary thought.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> that honestly might be the best offseason news all summer for us so far.


Right. A guy who we gave the max and three first round picks for saying he had a horrible year is great news. You got it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Right. A guy who we gave the max and three first round picks for saying he had a horrible year is great news. You got it.


While I realize you would argue that the shade of yellow on the Nuggets logo with him, I believe his point was that he sees it as great news that Kenyon is publically stating that he wants to perform at a much higher level.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good news for Denver. I think K-Mart, if his knee is ok can be just as dominate as any power forward in the NBA.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i wonder what his excuse will be after this season. He is a good player but not as good as he thinks. I've come to terms with that and unfortunately the Nugget fans have to as well.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> While I realize you would argue that the shade of yellow on the Nuggets logo with him, I believe his point was that he sees it as great news that Kenyon is publically stating that he wants to perform at a much higher level.


I don't give a **** if Kenyon *wants * to perform at a higher level or not. Until he actually does it his word isn't worth a damn. Basketball is played, not spoken.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Right. A guy who we gave the max and three first round picks for saying he had a horrible year is great news. You got it.


yup. ill let you think about it for a sec.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> While I realize you would argue that the shade of yellow on the Nuggets logo with him, I believe his point was that he sees it as great news that Kenyon is publically stating that he wants to perform at a much higher level.


ah shucks - you gave away the answer.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom said:


> i wonder what his excuse will be after this season. He is a good player but not as good as he thinks. I've come to terms with that and unfortunately the Nugget fans have to as well.


I think this is the season that will make or break Kenyon for being a star player. He showed that he was a big impact player when he had Jason Kidd running the point, now what I'm looking for after a year with his new teammates to gel better and his knee back to a 100 percent if he can make that jump and be that big time impact player for these Denver Nuggets.

I still love his heart his athletic ability his willingness to battle anyone any night win, lose , or draw. All I'm looking for this season if he is going to be able to be a 18 and 10 guy. I think he can elevate his game to those averages and still bring all those intangibles that stats cant show.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think K-Mart is awesome.
he is faster and has a better outside shot then duncan and garnett.
him saying that 04/05 was a terrible year for him is good news,he will improve a lot in the 05/06 seaseon


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll be 29 in December


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Tom said:


> He'll be 29 in December


ya


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> (Kmart) has a better outside shot then duncan and garnett.


Now that is just ridiculous. I am a huge KMART supporter, but his outside shot is very shaky and inconsistant. Duncan and Garnett are great outside shooters, KMart has beefed his shot up over the years, but he is still not in those two guys class.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hmmm, camby has a better outside shot then Kenyon Martin


----------

